# Garage build . . .



## M40COO (Mar 21, 2006)

I read with interest, JJ's post about his garage build, thought I'd show you progress of mine !

Not quite sure when it'll be finished - but at least it's getting done.
Progress has been hampered by the weather and the council !

Double garage with 2 roller doors, a side door and a workshop area.


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

Looking good so far. When do you expect it to be finished?


----------



## Ron (Dec 7, 2005)

Looks good so far. Are you doing it yourself. I also assume the lawnmower is for sale!


----------



## inder (Jan 5, 2006)

Looking great, nice progess - looks like its going to be nice and big 

p.s. water supply too? excellent hehe


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

excellent!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

how hard was planning permission to get?


----------



## M40COO (Mar 21, 2006)

cheers

Planning was an ongoing pain - we initially applied last February !
Being on the corner we have to keep within the front line of the houses from two streets.

Another complication was the driveway - there's a tree with roots showing on the pavement beside where we have it.

Will need it inspected by building control on completion then thats it !

I honestly expect it to take another 4 weeks anyway, builder seems to flit between jobs !


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Im on a corner too... And I have the perfect bit of ground for it.....

I will ask you a couple of other things by pm


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

That is going to be soooooooo good when finished!

Detailing meet at Coo's !!!!!!!

Dave


----------



## M40COO (Mar 21, 2006)

Been a while since an update .....

Still very much 'in-progress'  but getting there.

The price we pay for getting what seems to be a good deal - is the time taken ....Roof on this weekend, ready for tiles ... but not till end of next week !!!
Garage doors ordered  ... roughcaster coming this week to give us a quote for garage AND house !

On with the pics !


----------



## corksta (Mar 5, 2006)

That looks great, all that room for detailing!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Lovely mate

Trying to sort mine out at present!!


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Holy moly that is a substantial garage. I have lived in houses with less space than that


----------



## M40COO (Mar 21, 2006)

We're really lucky buying a house with a corner plot of just plain boring grass !

All gone now


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks great John, all I can manage just now is a driveway and gates, need to save alot more pennies for a garage build, yours looks superb!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

that looks amazing, how much do you think that will be when done ?


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

That's just garage heaven!
The only thing that would improve it is one huuuuuge door on the front, but I guess it would add ££££'s to the price!


Dave


----------



## M40COO (Mar 21, 2006)

Doors have had soo much discussion !

Larger single door would mean having to get the lintle certified, which we felt would take ages..
2 singles are more practical for privacy of storing stuff on one side of the garage.. also protects any stuff from the elements by keeping that side closed.
Larger would maybe look too industrial being too big...
motor knackers on the single large door - your parking outside !

loads of for and against.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

What a garage!!!! not jealous of all that marvellos detailing space!


----------



## N22CK_C (May 3, 2006)

proper garage and doesnt that VXR look mean as hinding in that garage!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

M40COO said:


> Doors have had soo much discussion !
> 
> Larger single door would mean having to get the lintle certified, which we felt would take ages..
> 2 singles are more practical for privacy of storing stuff on one side of the garage.. also protects any stuff from the elements by keeping that side closed.
> ...


If I can throw in an idea, get electric doors I wish I did because see getting in and out the car is just a pest I wish I bought those electric remote doors.


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

any more pics of the finished product?


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

nice story board, am sure there are plenty of detailers very jealous of your new garage....


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

M40COO said:


> We're really lucky buying a house with a corner plot of just plain boring grass !
> 
> All gone now


the garage will be much harder to mow y`know!!:wave:


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

nice c00, was wondering what you were doing with the VXR. not seen it in any of the previous pics


----------



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

very nice mate!!


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Did you ever get your garage finished, any final pics? Somewhere safe and warm for your lovely VXR to sit in (I love the MOO and COO plates BTW!).


----------

